# Preparing Turtle For Sausage??



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

So i got hooked on wanting to make sausage from another forum member and now my mind is RUNNING WILD!!! Just bought everything on Amazon and I'm planning of stuffing venison, rabbit, squirrel, and turtle sausage/kielbasa.

The venison and rabbit recipes are easily accessible and since i cook squirrel a few times a year, I'll make that similar to the rabbit.

My question is with turtle. I've never butchered or cooked it but I'm guessing it is pretty lean so I'll need to add about 15% pork fat. Would it work best to parboil/pressure cook before grinding and stuffing or would the meat be fine to grind and stuff raw?? I'd assume turtle would be a bit on the tough side

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't do it raw.
I think if done raw the flavor would be overpowering.
I'd at least partially boil it before any grinding.

I personally don't think it would make good sausage.
The flavor is too "fishy".


----------

